
Top key takeaways and announcements from KubeCon and CloudNative Con 2019 - cmi_cloud
https://www.cloudmanagementinsider.com/key-takeaways-announcements-kubecon-cloudnative-con-2019-san-diego/
======
ntolia
Apart from the announcements highlighted above, if you want a little bit more
color and my take on the community, marketing vs. reality, and some of the
tech-related controversy I saw, feel free to check out my notes on the
conference here - [https://blog.kasten.io/posts/our-top-highlights-from-
kubecon...](https://blog.kasten.io/posts/our-top-highlights-from-kubecon-
cloudnativecon-san-diego-2019/)

------
Aqua
> Mirantis launches Kubernetes as a Service (KaaS)

How is this a _key_ takeaway? There are dozens of Kubernetes as a service
offerings, why is this one considered a key takeaway? This is a genuine
question, not being sarcastic or cynical.

~~~
aedocw
The author is _very_ hard to take serious in this wrap-up. Saying "Mirantis’
KaaS promises to be resilient, scalable, secure, easy to integrate and
operate" indicates they have zero knowledge of previous promises made.

